# Georgia Officer Stops Rape in Progress



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by wsbtv.com*

DeKalb County Police say a brazen rapist who brutalized a cab driver is behind bars thanks to the persistence of one of their officers. 
Detectives say 22-year-old Waldemar DeLeon was captured while he was in the act of sexually assaulting the victim. 
Detectives say this all started in Gwinnett County when a man called for a taxi and then tried to rape the taxi driver on I-285 near the Chamblee-Tucker ramp to I-85. Unfortunately for the rapist, a persistent off-duty officer heard the call and went to work. 
Detective Keith Lewis dogged determination, even when off-duty, helped catch 22-year-old DeLeon, who officers say was attempting to brutally rape a female taxi driver on the shoulder of I-285 near Spaghetti Junction. 
Lewis had just left an off-duty job and was headed home when he heard something about a missing taxi on his department issued radio. He knew the area and decided to help. 
He soon spotted the taxi and noticed a man sitting on top of a woman. Lewis initially thought both were victims since both were bleeding. 
As I got closer I could see that she was actually fighting him off and his hands were trying to remove more of her clothing, said Det. Lewis. 
The taxi driver screamed that she was being raped by a fare she had just picked up. The detective says he pulled DeLeon off the victim and say DeLeon took off running. 
Lewis radioed his location and DeLeon was arrested. 
Lewis supervisors applaud him for his watchful eye and for caring. Lewis says hes no hero. 
She fought with him for 14-20 minutes non-stop. Shes the hero here, Det. Lewis says. 
Police are not releasing the suspects picture because they believe he may have committed other rapes and they want to put him in a line-up. 
DeLeon faces robbery, kidnapping, rape and false imprisonment charges. Hes being held on a $121,000 bond.


----------



## Auxguy2405 (Oct 4, 2006)

Great work!!!


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

thats why we do what we do boys!.....effin right!


----------

